# Maltese at Animal Control



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Here is a Maltese at a shelter:

Maltese in shelter link


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

He favors my Brink.








I hope his owners either find him or he finds a good home. I wish I was closer.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

OK Florida, someone rush in there & take care of that baby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Duckman, maybe you can get Joe to edit your subject to include the Malt's location. I think it'll get more attention that way. Perhaps:

Maltese at Jacksonville, FL, animal control


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I actually just spoke to them and it looks like a rescue will be out on the 8th to pick up this little guy.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)




----------

